# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Chàng trai đắp lều tuyết và cho thuê 200 USD ở New York

## dichvuleutrai

*Khi cơn bão tuyết Jonas quét qua, thay vì trốn cái lạnh giá thì Patrick Horton cùng những người bạn đã đắp một căn lều tuyết, đặt chăn nệm vào trong và cho thuê trên trang mạng nổi tiếng Airbnb.* 
Ngày 24/1, một mẩu tin được đăng tải trên_ Airbnb_ - trang thông tin lưu trú nổi tiếng, về việc cho thuê căn lều tuyết tự đắp bằng tay. Theo _DNAinfo_, đoạn tin có nội dung như sau: "Kiểu kiến trúc mái hắt tạo lối đi độc đáo, xây hoàn toàn bằng tay. Hãy tới đây để tận hưởng nhà nghỉ cùng người mình yêu thương ". Giá thuê đưa ra là 200 USD. 
Thông tin về căn lều tuyết cho thuê nhanh chóng được lan truyền với tốc độ chóng mặt trên _Facebook_ và _Reddit_. 


Căn lều tuyết tự tạo của chàng trai Patrick Horton cùng những người bạn. Ảnh:_Twitter_



Patrick Horton và những người bạn cùng phòng đã chất tuyết thành đống cao ở một góc sân nhà tại khu dân cư Greenpoint, New York, Mỹ. Sau đó, họ dành hẳn 3 tiếng đồng hồ để làm rỗng nó, đặt chăn nệm vào bên trong. Horton nói với _DNAinfo_: "Đây thật sự là một địa điểm bạn có thể trải nghiệm lều tuyết. Nó hiệu quả lắm". 
Tuy nhiên, vào lúc 19h cùng ngày, Horton nhận được một email từ trang web thông báo rằng họ phải gỡ bỏ đoạn giới thiệu lều tuyết của anh. Trong mail nói rằng mặc dù đây là một thiết kế sáng tạo và bỏ công sức, tuy nhiên nó lại chưa đáp ứng đủ tiêu chuẩn của một căn phòng. Horton chia sẻ trên _Twitter_: "Họ (Airbnb) đã rất tử tế khi nói với chúng tôi rằng lều tuyết có cấu trúc khá tốt". 

Dịch vụ cho thuê Thăng Long còn có rất nhiều sản phẩm cho thuê: ĐÈN PIN SIÊU SÁNG, ĐÈN HALOGEN VUÔNG, ĐÈN HALOGEN TRÒN, ĐÈN LED ÔNG SƯ, ĐÈN SẠC KENTOM, ĐÈN SẠC MĂNG-XÔNG,…
Dịch vụ cho thuê Thăng Long luôn gửi đến quý khách hàng dịch vụ cho thuê âm thanh ánh sáng và các dịch vụ du lịch khác với mức giá ưu đãi.
Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ HOTLINE: 0905557219 - 01689571538 (gặp Trúc Anh) để được báo giá chi tiết.
Website: http://dichvuchothue.com.vn/﻿

----------

